# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  (kršitelj koda) - knjižica Moja prva godina

## ms. ivy

dakle, knjižica Bebe - Moja prva godina koja se može skinuti s biofarmovog sajta (biofarm.hr).

je li je neka od vas dobila i negdje drugdje? u ljekarni, na trudničkom tečaju, kod pedijatra?

hvala   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

str.4. "kad dojenje nije najbolje riješenje" , odma pa u sridu
i dakako neka tata da vodu na bočicu da ne bude "zanemaren" 
str.10. katastrofa. 6 hranjenja dnevno, svaka 3-4 sata, je vrajt 
uuu str 14.
ne mogu višše čitati nervira me
čisti Trojanac

----------


## Layla

Mi smo kod pedijatrice dobili knjižicu  "To sam ja " od nekog tko proizvodi Bebivitu, nemam pojma tko je to, zanemarili smo ju, ne znam ni šta je unutra..

----------


## nuna

> dakle, knjižica Bebe - Moja prva godina ...
> 
> je li je neka od vas dobila i negdje drugdje? u ljekarni, na trudničkom tečaju, kod pedijatra?
> 
> hvala


 Pedijatar, patronaža-ima gotovo godina dana pa je valjda off. Sjajan mi je dio gdje se navodi da je formula nužna.



> ...tko proizvodi Bebivitu...


(kršitelj koda)ovova (kršitelj koda) linija

----------


## petarpan

ja čak mislim da sam ja tu negsje na forumu oklevetala davno tu knjižicu, jer svaki treći redak nudi novu bedastoću...pozlilo mi je...
a dob ila sam je u biofarmovoj ljekarni na tc savica

----------


## clio180

str. 25 "kada treb aprijeci na bocicu?"  :shock: 
"Sve bebe s vremenom počnu piti mlijeko iz bočice..."  :shock:  :shock: 
ma cekajte, zar je to neko novo izdanje ili je to prastaro!!! molim da mi objasnite! pato je grozno!!! :shock:  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MaKla

Ja sam ju dobila od pedijatrice, u Remetincu.

----------


## cokolina

> dakle, knjižica Bebe - Moja prva godina koja se može skinuti s biofarmovog sajta (biofarm.hr).
> 
> je li je neka od vas dobila i negdje drugdje? u ljekarni, na trudničkom tečaju, kod pedijatra?
> 
> hvala


dobila od patronazne prije neka 2 mjeseca, i jos hrpu nekih drugih knjizica.

----------


## Adi

dobila sam je u paketu u rodilištu u Petrovoj bolnici

----------


## ms. ivy

adi, u "sretnoj bebi"?

----------


## dupla duplica

mislim da se ne radi o istoj knjižici. ova iz paketa "sretna beba" se također zove Moja prva godina, ali tekstovi unutra su okej. Po meni.
ovu o kojoj pričate nisam vidla, ali zvuči loše...

----------


## ms. ivy

stvarno, imaš pravo - vjerojatno je zabuna zbog sličnog naslova.

----------


## Mukica

cure, selim ovo s pdf. Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi na pdf. Rodine aktivnosti, akcije & projekti   :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

mislim da se još negdje pisalo o ovoj knjižici...ugl, što želim reći...da sam totalno pukla na ono što ste i same primjetile, a što piše u knjižici...vrlo lukav način koji vodi, već i vrapci znaju, u propast dojenja....
dakle, postala sam prava ženturača....i danas tj juče na velesajmu lijepo educirala ljude o njihovoj knjižici  :Grin:  
prvo sam ih pitala da kak to misle da dojenom djetetu trebam davat bocu, na što su mi rekli da mu trebam davat vodu i čaj pa kak drugo neg putem boce...i tu sam se počela trest  :Laughing:  ...a da ne govorim o forama s nadohranom od 4mj....
u jednu mi je ruku žao ljudi, al nemrem si pomoć..pogotovo ne kad čujem opravdanje "ali mi smo napisali da je majčino mlijeko najbolje"....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

